# RG2228 Weakness



## Krauthammer (Mar 8, 2009)

Damn. what a weekend. Received a new lundgren M8 last week (3 days to ship!!!). Ecstatic as I was, thinking about the djent, I attempted to install. Metal edges around the screw hole of the pup needed a slight cut; whittled that away. Ok, now it fits in the body. But the screw holes do not match! lame. Decided I would be better off taking it to my guitar-guy. However, upon finishing putting on the last string(4th string), tightened the clamp, not beyond usual strength, the bridge screw completely snaps off! how weak is that? And now, how do i get that broken screw out? just letting everyone know, if you have an RG2228, be very VERY careful putting on new strings. That metal is extremely soft. I waited for a long time for this gui, now its out-of-order. Ibanez owes my BIG TIME!! this is not the first time their product has failed me beyond comprehension.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 8, 2009)

You know that very same thing happened to me on a RGR5EX1 a crappy low end Guitar Center Ibanez and I got so pissed I shattered the whole guitar into peices. I absolutely hate all of Ibanezs newer bridges. I want the Edge Lo Pro back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 8, 2009)

Fail 1


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 8, 2009)

Yup. I tried to lower the action on my S7320 and the stud bolt broke.

It took me months to get the replacement part for it.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 8, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> I had the same problem while setuping my friends Jackson
> I will tell you what to do
> just wait a sec.



Well, the thing is, if he needs a part, its way easier with jackson, who doesnt use hard to find, proprietary parts. You could use any OFR saddle/screw to replace the one on the jackson, OP is in a bit more of a pickle, if you will.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 8, 2009)

is that not covered by warrenty?
this is why i'm trying to get away from trem'ed guitars, it seems like the make them out of cheap metal


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 8, 2009)

"IBANEZ RULES!!" - Ibanez Guitars - New and Used

If anyone has the part, it's this guy .


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me about Ibanez hardware quality. A couple of years without one and you tend to forget about when the saddles snap in half for no reason, or the trem arm holder shears, then the six week wait for a stupid replacement part to arrive.

They are very pretty guitars, but I never want another one.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 8, 2009)

Fail 2


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 8, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> is that not covered by warrenty?
> this is why i'm trying to get away from trem'ed guitars, it seems like the make them out of cheap metal



It would be, but ibanez takes months and months to get their shit together for warranty. 

And not all trems are made of such metal. Its possible to strip out, snap or fuck up screws and saddles on hardtails just as well. Remember, the 2228 _IS_a hardtail.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 8, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> They are very pretty guitars, but I never want another one.


pretty much hit the nail on the head fo me there.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 8, 2009)

It may as well be a trem equipped guitar, in all honesty. Those Fixed Edge bridges are very similar to ordinary trems, albeit non moving.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 8, 2009)

Man this is making me steer even more to a Roter when it comes to getting my 8


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 8, 2009)

Fail 3


----------



## Krauthammer (Mar 8, 2009)

I've been playing Ibanez guitars since 1997. I love what i have, but their product has always fallen short. The 2228 is the highest price I've ever paid for a gi. I love this guitar as well, plays great, and works well for me. After something so simple and "cheap" as this incident is, this is definitely the last Brand new ibanez i purchase. Custom luthiers seems to be the way....and yeah, their customer service doesn't even have curse words to describe the process adequately.


----------



## Shredcow (Mar 8, 2009)

Actually, can't we retrofit a low pro floyd's saddle into the FX-Edge III? Not the ibanez lo-pro edge saddles but the lo-pro schaller/OFR/etc.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 8, 2009)

Shredcow said:


> Actually, can't we retrofit a low pro floyd's saddle into the FX-Edge III? Not the ibanez lo-pro edge saddles but the lo-pro schaller/OFR/etc.



OFR saddles are differently shaped and sized.


----------



## Shredcow (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah but still, has anyone tried? (I'm assuming its still speculation at this point) I'm talking about the low profile saddles. 

The reason why I'm asking is because people used to say how an OFR will not retrofit an Edge Pro (memory's fuzzy but I think this is accurate) because of this and that but then someone actually tried it out and it actually worked.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 9, 2009)

It should the same as the screw on a regular Edge III right? Shouldn't be too hard to order one (or cannibalize one off an Ibanez at GC if you're into that...)


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 9, 2009)

Let us know... it may work if the dimensions are correct.


----------



## dsm3sx (Mar 9, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> I didn't have any spare parts
> 
> so I did this
> 
> ...


 
*Why would you do this???!!!!!!!* This is hack work!
Sorry, but I have about 3 years of aerospace machining experience and this is a VERY common problem. Don't mutilate your guitar's bridge over this.

Here is the correct fix:

Take the saddle off the guitar place in a padded vice. Center punch the broken screw. Drill a small hole on the punch mark and use a screw extractor to pull the broken stud out. That is it.I have done it a million times on much smaller screws and pieces than a bridge saddle.
Should take about 15 mins. and cost less than 5 bucks if you don't have one... and you will not fuck up the saddle by carving a giant gash in the back of it.


----------



## Elysian (Mar 9, 2009)

dsm3sx said:


> *Why would you do this???!!!!!!!* This is hack work!
> Sorry, but I have about 3 years of aerospace machining experience and this is a VERY common problem. Don't mutilate your guitar's bridge over this.
> 
> Here is the correct fix:
> ...


 absolutely the best option.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 9, 2009)

I Fail


----------



## AVH (Mar 9, 2009)

dsm3sx said:


> *Why would you do this???!!!!!!!* This is hack work!
> Sorry, but I have about 3 years of aerospace machining experience and this is a VERY common problem. Don't mutilate your guitar's bridge over this.
> 
> Here is the correct fix:
> ...




I also agree, this is exactly how I fix this problem in my shop.


----------



## Krauthammer (Mar 10, 2009)

My "tech" guy attempted the screw extraction. He didn't possess the proper tools to latch onto such a small screw. However, a quick call brought us to a new saddle piece. It will arrive in 5-7 days (with warranty, imagine my shock, from Ibanez....) Apparently, I did not know this, but the Edge III for the 8's, (and probably 6 and 7), all the saddles are specifically designed for each string. So retrofitting any other saddle piece, though it may fit, action and intonation would be screwed . So, a new one will arrive soon, and free. Also, the Lundgren has been placed in the gi, and it really really shreds That chug has never been sweeter through my recto!  i just have to be extra careful not to break that 4th string until that saddle arrives. such dangerous territory....


----------



## bronz79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yesterday i'll just finished open up the low E1 saddle for 0.80..a good work..when i've tightened the bolt..the same as Krauthammer.


----------



## xfilth (Aug 12, 2011)

Am I the only person who has never experienced such faults after 5-6 years of owning 6 different Ibanez guitars?


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 12, 2011)

I've got several guitars with Edge III bridges / trems and this shit has happened to me thrice already. I've been getting replacment saddles from Ibanez, so it was an easy fix for me, but the quality of the screws on this bridge is awful.

I'm just waiting for this to happen again. Next time, I'm gonna have them ship a bunch of saddles to me, because it'll happen over and over again anyways. And no, I don't try and fasten them super tight, the metal is just soft and of the worst quality. I'm glad they replaced all the Edge III trem units on their lower end guitars with the new Edge Zero II, because it can't be worse than this. Any other Ibanez bridge works just fine for me.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Aug 12, 2011)

i dunno about the 2228 but i just got a RGA8 and i heard all the horror stories of the bridge screw ripping out of the wood cuz people would try and raise or lower it without loosening the strings, which honestly. it should be built to withstand that better. so i was careful. i didnt even touch the fucking action, or anything, put heavier strings on. tuned it up, and then 5 minutes later im sitting their, not even touching it, at the other side of the room, and i hear, " POP " and i see the bridge all fucked up. screw ripped straight out. sending this piece of shit back. first and last ibanez ill ever own.


----------



## orakle (Aug 12, 2011)

quite sad such a high quality guitar sports white metal bridge

always had a doubt about the Edge III's quality :S


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 12, 2011)

REMOVING HAS BEEN COVERED

now i just feel sad, only problems i heard about this bridge was the back screw for the body coming right out of the wood, other than that i didn't know of any other issues. this makes me sad, it's a comfy bridge, and great for quick fine tuning. 

hopefully shit liek this doesn't happen often, but sometimes, SHIT HAPPENS, still sucks though


----------



## bronz79 (Aug 12, 2011)

I must admit: i'm pretty happy of my 2228,no problem doing setup of action or the bridge center bolt (that MUST be loosend raising the action!)
but i'm REALLY upset of this stupid problem now that i've found my perfect setup: E1/D4 with Elixir 0.80 (bass)/ 0.10..opened the nut..opened the saddle..clamped back...

..so is really possible to extract the screw without damaging the inner saddle thread?


----------



## BangandBreach (Aug 13, 2011)

Has anyone experienced these issues on bridges other than the 2228's and RGA8s? 

I just grabbed an MTM2 from a fella here on SS.org and now I'm paranoid.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 13, 2011)

BangandBreach said:


> Has anyone experienced these issues on bridges other than the 2228's and RGA8s?
> 
> I just grabbed an MTM2 from a fella here on SS.org and now I'm paranoid.


the MTM2 has the fixed edge III bridge, which is basically the same thing, just the 6-string version. so yes, it could happen to you. my edge III tremolo on my RGR 6er had the same issue, just like my RGA8.


----------



## Eric Christian (Aug 13, 2011)

I've changed out strings on both my Ibby 8's numerous times plus hundreds of other times on Floyds & Edge bridges without any such problems. Overtightening the saddle clamp screws and nut clamp screws on any guitar will have these results. Stop drinking the quart sized Rockstars before changing strings... lol...

On a side note, when using those big strings you can file a small groove in the clamping block which helps hold the string and then you don't have to tighten the screw as much.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 14, 2011)

Man, I'm glad the only Ibanez bridges I have are an original Edge and a (double) Edge Pro. This seems to happen a bit too much on the newer systems.


----------



## BangandBreach (Aug 15, 2011)

shitsøn;2616524 said:


> the MTM2 has the fixed edge III bridge, which is basically the same thing, just the 6-string version. so yes, it could happen to you. my edge III tremolo on my RGR 6er had the same issue, just like my RGA8.



Awww, Dicks.


----------



## b7string (Aug 31, 2011)

possumkiller said:


> You know that very same thing happened to me on a RGR5EX1 a crappy low end Guitar Center Ibanez and I got so pissed I shattered the whole guitar into peices. I absolutely hate all of Ibanezs newer bridges. I want the Edge Lo Pro back!!!!!!!!!!!



+1 a thousand times over. I could not agree more. Call me old fashioned, but they just aren't up to the same calibre as the old bridges in the edge/lo-pro/edge-pro era


----------



## littledoc (Sep 1, 2011)

I've never understood why Ibanez is putting an Edge III variant on a Prestige guitar. Their ZR and Edge Zero bridges are absolutely awesome and very well made, and that's what you generally find on their high-end instruments. I've been tempted by this guitar many times, but the bridge is a deal killer for me.

I owned one guitar with an Edge III, the XPT700. While tightening a new string in place, one of the string lock inserts broke in half  which has never happened on any of my four OFRs, the ZR on my old S Prestige, or the Edge Zero on my RGD2127Z. I crap harder metals than that.


----------



## squid-boy (Sep 2, 2011)

The only problem I've had with my RG2228 are the fine tuners for the (conventionally) G-B strings being stripped and difficult to turn. I want to fix it, but I'll do that at the same time I change the pickups... 

I've had the guitar since September '08, so... 

NPD soon?


----------



## syndrone (Sep 2, 2011)

yes that`s ibanez quality on their bridge stuff!

don`t know why their weak spots are the bridges and hardware...


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry for the necro bump, but those will help:







As mentioned before, I have encountered this problem on all my guitars with the Edge III trem / bridge and those are actual metal bolts from Japan. They don't break.


----------



## Norstorm (Nov 19, 2011)

Good tips here.. Thanks guys..
*note to self; buy spare parts*


----------



## TTWC Ben (Oct 5, 2012)

Same thing happened to me, but then again, i tend to go a bit hulk sometimes.

just get yourself down to your nearest diy store and buy some M4 caphead bolts as similar in length as possible to the ones that come with it. They will work fine and cost but a fraction.


----------



## 77zark77 (Oct 5, 2012)

Metal isn't what it was !


----------



## squid-boy (Oct 5, 2012)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> is that not covered by warrenty?
> this is why i'm trying to get away from trem'ed guitars, it seems like the make them out of cheap metal



The metal does feel pretty wimpy at times. 

It is one of my biggest fears when I restring my RG2228. I haven't had any issues thus far with restringing, though. And I really hope it doesn't try to surprise me one day.


----------



## Enselmis (Oct 9, 2012)

Or we could necrobump the absolute shit out of this thread. That works as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 9, 2012)

Well it was on the verge of dying again until you bumped it up.


----------



## xenophobe (Oct 10, 2012)

xfilth said:


> Am I the only person who has never experienced such faults after 5-6 years of owning 6 different Ibanez guitars?



I've never experienced this in 30+ years of owning various guitars and working on most of them. 

I've had a Dunlop straplock fail and drop my custom Warwick bass into a cement slab floor, putting a crack in the headstock. I've had a JT6 string lock cover break off. All the damage to my guitars have been gig/rehearsal/incompetent moment stuff. 

The most I've done is stripped a trem or electronics cavity screw. lol Bolts usually only shear when you apply too much pressure.


----------



## jarnozz (Oct 10, 2012)

that's why I replaced every single one of those little screws with stainless steel ones on my Ibby!


----------



## stratjacket (Oct 13, 2012)

Damn that sucks. I almost traded for one of these, but felt unsure about it. Deal fell through anyway, but glad it I didn't do it now. Thanks for posting and good luck fixing.


----------

